# Big Snap



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can anyone guess the weight of this fish? It was 37 inches long, I didn't have a scale.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

We weighed a 36" snapper that was shy of 20 lb. Yours looks a little fatter than the one we weighed and is an inch longer, so I'm going to go with 23 - 25. Heck, in a week he may be pushing 30!

Nice fish, by the way!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Really hard to say just by length. But I would have to guess somewhere between 20 and 25.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishChartDisplay.asp


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishChartDisplay.asp?FishID=66


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd like to use that chart for all my fish!

I knew that stinking scale lied....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say 23-25lbs as well


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm betting 37" was TL and the chart is for FL, so the chart is not really that far off. Of coarse every fish grows diff, the chart just puts you in the ballpark. My .02. Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I never said it would be exact, just an estimate at best. I have a different chart but you have to know the girth also.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I'm betting 37" was TL and the chart is for FL, so the chart is not really that far off. Of coarse every fish grows diff, the chart just puts you in the ballpark. My .02. Nice fish! Congrats!


Good point. When fish like red snapper and redfish get to a certain length, it seems like for every inch of length they grow they grow more than that in girth.

We've doubled up on some of those fish before and one may only be a few inches shorter than another, but the longer fish was way thicker (especially the heads on those bull reds!).


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

37 was TL, thanks fellas!


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Did he put up much of a fight when you shot him?


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

from a fishermans perspective if you dont have a scale it can weigh as much as you want it to.


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

37" was TL


----------



## csimon32 (Mar 28, 2009)

jojol513 said:


> Did he put up much of a fight when you shot him?


 
More than any other snapper I have ever shot. I got kinda a bad shot on him too, right behind the head. But definately impressive strength for a snapper.


----------

